# Difference between a power drinker and a heavy drinker?



## AKIRA (Sep 8, 2006)

I know I am one of them.

Discuss.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

Both are or will become Alcoholics, the only differance is the power drinker might not see it comming.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 8, 2006)

Nothing. Both will have enlarged livers and die in a haze of shame and regret.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 8, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Nothing. Both will have enlarged livers and die in a haze of shame and regret.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Both are or will become Alcoholics, the only differance is the power drinker might not see it comming.



Your spelling sucks....drunkard.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> Your spelling sucks....*drunkard*.


How did you know about that


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> How did you know about that



The spelling? Or you sucking? Kenwood told me about you sucking.....the spelling thing I just figured out all by myself.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 8, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> The spelling? Or you sucking? Kenwood told me about you sucking.....the spelling thing I just figured out all by myself.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2006)

DaMayor said:


> The spelling? Or you sucking? Kenwood told me about you sucking.....the spelling thing I just figured out all by myself.


Don't even get me started on this shitty grammar,  or poor sentence structure.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Don't even get me started on this shitty grammar,  or poor sentence structure.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2006)

Are power drinkers those guys that guzzle beers fast and/or drink as many beers as they can before others get sick?

I drink maybe 2 times a week and if I am in high spirits during those 2 nights, I can drink a lot.  And ill drink almost anything.  Except gin, vodka, and I am not really a fan of tequila.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 9, 2006)

Listen, I am an expert in this field.  A power drinker is one of those guys you see go through about 10 drinks in an hour, and then he's fucking wasted and makes an ass out of himself.  Heavy drinkers are the guys who can sit at the bar from 3 P.M. till 3 A.M. but they also get really wasted and occasionally make asses out themselves (Note: I am a little of both but very much so a drunkard).


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 9, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Are power drinkers those guys that guzzle beers fast and/or drink as many beers as they can before others get sick?
> 
> I drink maybe 2 times a week and if I am in high spirits during those 2 nights, I can drink a lot.  And ill drink almost anything.  Except gin, vodka, and I am not really a fan of tequila.





Have you noticed that the amount that you can drink coincides with your mood for the night.  If I am really happy I can drink like a 300 lb man but if i'm mad or upset (which is the majority of the time) you definetely get drunk a lot quicker and get pissed about really dumb shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Have you noticed that the amount that you can drink coincides with your mood for the night.  If I am really happy I can drink like a 300 lb man but if i'm mad or upset (which is the majority of the time) you definetely get drunk a lot quicker and get pissed about really dumb shit.



I think that happens with me.  When I am in low spirits though, I wont want to drink.  But that has to do with having a history with anxiety.  If I feel blue or pissed, I know the next day it will be worse because of the chance of my brain 'resetting' from the alcohol...and that sometimes invokes panic attacks.

However, on a brighter night, I can and will drink more.  

Goldschlagger, Rumplemints, Jagger, and Bacadi 151 all in a shot (Liquid Cocaine w/151 = Dead Nazi) makes for a very fun beginning.  

After that its followed by Becks Light if they have it, otherwise its Bacardi and diet or Mich Lite or Miller Lite.  

From time to time someone may want to do a shot of something or a Jagger Bomb.  Shots will either be jagger, greygoose (yuck), jack, Stole, etc.

Then I drink a few more beers...then water.  If I am about to get laid, Ill drink water sooner than I have normally do due to whiskey dick.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 9, 2006)

Power Drinkers are beer bonging-binging college or military kids who feel it's necessary to get plastered because they think thats the whole meaning of drinking...Hard drinkers drink everyday.


----------



## DirtyWhiteBoy (Sep 9, 2006)

Drink up fletcher, you'll be at 6% bf in no time!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>



Haha, that one is great!


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 9, 2006)

Power drinkers wake up the next morning and say they'll never do it again.  The person they say it to is the heavy drinker, who is sipping on a bloody mary and waiting for the liquor store to open.


----------



## MyK (Sep 9, 2006)

I am a heavy drinker!

bloody mary's are the shit on a bad morning!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 9, 2006)

DirtyWhiteBoy said:


> Drink up fletcher, you'll be at 6% bf in no time!



Thanks for the support.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 9, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Power Drinkers are beer bonging-binging college or military kids who feel it's necessary to get plastered because they think thats the whole meaning of drinking...*Hard drinkers *drink everyday.



 That wasnt part of the topic!


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 9, 2006)

boilermaker said:


> Power drinkers wake up the next morning and say they'll never do it again.  The person they say it to is the heavy drinker, who is sipping on a bloody mary and waiting for the liquor store to open.



So true! To a heavy drinker it's about always having a drink, in their hand. Alcohol is like food to them, it's a close friend. Often heavy drinkers are skinny and don't eat much as they get most of their calories from the alcohol.


----------

